# my visit to a danzan ryu dojo



## jarrod (Aug 7, 2009)

well the title says it.  since moving to denver, i've been to a bjj class (great stuff, but i miss throwing) & a judo club (great judo, not much newaza, very far away).  everyone at the danzan ryu place had a great attitude & good technique.  they are a bit light on randori, but the instructor i spoke to was very eager to incorporate more of it.  to be honest, there is only so much yawara i can train, but it is interesting & i plan on sticking around for a bit & seeing how things develop.  if i can get a few of the guys interesting in some light to medium sparring, i think it will be a great place for me.

jf


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds like you found a place to get some good work outs at!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 7, 2009)

happy to hear that your visit there was a goodone.
Keep us updated as to how things go


----------



## matt.m (Aug 7, 2009)

Glad you had a great time.


----------



## jarrod (Aug 15, 2009)

i've been to this class three times now, each time they are allowing a little more time for randori.  monday i'm meeting one of the black belts an hour before class for a randori session.  the upper belts know quite a few submissions but don't quite understand how to set them up on the ground, but i suspect they will catch on very quickly.    

last class we trained some throws; they practice throws almost slow motion.  this is good for me since i tend to power my throws a bit & often hurt my back in the process.

the yawara is some of the simplest & most direct i've come across.  i sort of poo-pooed the hand arts during my early years in jujitsu, but the last few years i started to appreciate & explore it more & they certainly have a lot to offer in this department. 

jf


----------

